# Hello again



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I should be back on the forum again now that my Real Estate Classes are finally over. It was a long six weeks of sitting in class for ten hours each Saturday and Sunday but I learned a lot. Now I just have to pass the state exam and start selling some houses 

I have not forgot about our annual Pool Party/BBQ and have sent PM's to Renee, Erik, Rob, and Jim about getting things planned. Once I hear back from them and we get some ideas together I will start a thread on the BBQ and let everyone know what we have planned


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds great! Looking forward to getting the hobby back up to par again. Oh wait, I wanted to sell off the fish so I could buy a house... hmmm... we'll see what REALLY happens haha.

p.s. pass that test soon so you can find me some great deals on houses!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hello again. How are you? sounds like things are going well? get tired of waiting on someone to sell your house for you and took matters into your own hands?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice to see you here again Sean...the thought did cross my mind but the house sold last Friday!


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

Congradulatiuons on getting your house sold. Let me know if you need any help getting started out with your new career. Maybe we can work out a deal and I'll send you any leads I have in Dayton. You probably don't want to drive back and forth to Cincinnati all the time either. That test isn't very hard either if your ready - I got almost all of the questions right. 

Is the Septmeber meeting the BBQ? I have this weekend (14-16) completly booked but the next two weekends might be ok. I've been incredibly busy lately.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

jonathan said:


> Congradulatiuons on getting your house sold. Let me know if you need any help getting started out with your new career. Maybe we can work out a deal and I'll send you any leads I have in Dayton. You probably don't want to drive back and forth to Cincinnati all the time either. That test isn't very hard either if your ready - I got almost all of the questions right.


Hey Jonathan, I'll take all the help you're willing to give me to get things off the ground Any leads in the Dayton area would be appreciated and I will be sure to forward any leads in the Cinci Area to you also. I have not gotten the notification back from the state as to when I can take the test. I'll follow up with Coldwell today on that 



jonathan said:


> Is the September meeting the BBQ? I have this weekend (14-16) completly booked but the next two weekends might be ok. I've been incredibly busy lately.


Normally, the September meeting is the BBQ but I'm not sure of a date on the September meeting yet. We are moving the last weekend of this month so I will not be able to host it this year. I'm hopeful Rob can host but I need to contact him about it. Things have been a little busier than normal around here with the boy starting school today and the upcoming move.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Glad you finally sold it. Are you "upsizing" to a bigger house with more room for fish or downsizing?

I haven't been on here for a while, lots going on, things should wind down as winter settles in.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

t2000kw said:


> Glad you finally sold it. Are you "upsizing" to a bigger house with more room for fish or downsizing?
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while, lots going on, things should wind down as winter settles in.


The house is about the same size but it's a ranch...2500 sq ft with another 2500 sq ft in the basement that's unfinished. I should have plenty of space in the basement for a fish room and there's a helluva workshop in the basement that I may actually get to use if I ever get done painting and unpacking


----------

